# Toro Snowmaster and DIY Light



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

I am a recently converted and new Toro owner. Got my Snowmaster 824 QXE delivered last month, and I just got to use it for the first time last night in extremely heavy, wet, slushy "snow". Worked like a charm. If it does half as well in normal snow of any kind, this will turn out to be a much better investment than the 2-stager I just got rid of.

One of the downsides to the Snowmaster is that it has no light. Neither the 724 nor the 824 comes with a built in generator for any accessories. Therefore, I resorted to creativity. For less than $25, I got a mountain bike-sytle LED headlight with an external, rechargeable Li-ion battery. Sorry, I can't attach pictures yet but I'll try to remember that when it's enabled for me. You can search "Augymer AUM721 LED Light" on Google Shopping or Amazon and find the light, I'm sure.

This is nearly as bright as the built in headlight on my old Ariens 2 stage. It's pretty small, and the mounting is a little lower than I'd like, so the chute does block the beam a little bit. I also swapped out the lens for a MagicShine wide angle lens that diffuses the light really well. The whole thing works so well, I regret even letting this be an issue when I was shopping. Short story: Don't avoid the Toro Snowmaster because it doesn't have a light!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.*


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Same issue with Toro Powermax 826 OE - no lights*



AbominableSnowman said:


> I am a recently converted and new Toro owner. Got my Snowmaster 824 QXE delivered last month...
> One of the downsides to the Snowmaster is that it has no light. Neither the 724 nor the 824 comes with a built in generator for any accessories. Therefore, I resorted to creativity. For less than $25, I got a mountain bike-sytle LED headlight with an external, rechargeable Li-ion battery. Sorry, I can't attach pictures yet but I'll try to remember that when it's enabled for me. You can search "Augymer AUM721 LED Light" on Google Shopping or Amazon and find the light, I'm sure.



I have a Toro Powermax 826 OE with the same problem - no stator - no lights. I bought a similar type Cree T6 XM-L headlamp like yours BUT from EBay - but mine has 11 LED with a much higher Lumen for circa $20.

I used the large rubber O ring with mine to attach on the LEFT side of the middle (bottom) handle bar (for the short distance). Are you doing the same by attaching with the O ring ?
In addition, I purchased a Cree T6 XM-L torch zoom flashlight to attach on the right side (zoom for the LONG distance) - metal bar blocking - waiting for delivery now.

I posted this discussion on this forum last week. Posted pictures and others are also showing what they did. Can't wait to see your pictures.
link:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...headlight-attached-snowblower-w-o-stator.html


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> I have a Toro Powermax 826 OE with the same problem - no stator - no lights. I bought a similar type Cree T6 XM-L headlamp like yours BUT from EBay - but mine has 11 LED with a much higher Lumen for circa $20.
> 
> I used the large rubber O ring with mine to attach on the LEFT side of the middle (bottom) handle bar (for the short distance). Are you doing the same by attaching with the O ring ?
> In addition, I purchased a Cree T6 XM-L torch zoom flashlight to attach on the right side (zoom for the LONG distance) - metal bar blocking - waiting for delivery now.
> ...


Great pictures, and very good idea with the bar mount. I didn't think to do that mount, but I do have it attached to the middle bar with the O ring as far to the side as possible. I may get the bar mount later if I get frustrated with the beam being blocked by the chute.

I noticed these T6 LED lights come with all kinds of diode configurations and lumen powers. Lots of knockoffs for cheap prices, too. My goal was to get enough light to help, but more importantly, a battery that would last. Since mine is not the brightest light, I'm hoping I will get lots of use between charges with the 10,000 mAh battery. The Amazon seller advertises it as 8 hours use on high beam, but I'm skeptical. Hey, if I can get half of that at this price, that's great.

Gone are days when the built in headlight is a deal killer. I really think when the market figures out how great the Snowmaster is, other manufacturers will follow suit. I wouldn't be surprised if Ariens, MTD, and others already have some self-propelled "super single stage" in development. Count me in as a Toro fan!


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Good job there, Just got a Snowmaster 724 QXE also back in October for my mother's place, haven't even fired it yet because I want to put in a fuel shut off this weekend but was impressed by the Youtube videos. I like how maneuverable it is with the ratcheting axle clutches and compact too. 

Also I downloaded the parts manual from the Toro site which contains the parts breakdown for the engine also in case anyone is interested.


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

Blosumsno said:


> Good job there, Just got a Snowmaster 724 QXE also back in October for my mother's place, haven't even fired it yet because I want to put in a fuel shut off this weekend but was impressed by the Youtube videos. I like how maneuverable it is with the ratcheting axle clutches and compact too.
> 
> Also I downloaded the parts manual from the Toro site which contains the parts breakdown for the engine also in case anyone is interested.


How would you put in a fuel shut off?

I ask because this would interest me greatly when I get the QXE.

Thanks,
-Nigel


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

Using a mountain bike lighting system is a great idea. I used to ride mountain bikes on trails after hours on a regular basis so I have 3 different lighting systems. You need a lot of light to ride fast trails in the dark. My favorite all-around light is the Niterider Lumina series. I have the 750 lumen unit that can be had for $70-$75. It's a light/ battery/ mount all in 1 single unit. Tons of power and easy to swap between all my power equipment (and bikes). I've seen the Amazon systems (MagicShine?...) crap out for no reason and the wiring between battery/light are pretty cheap. If you really want to drop some coin ($300-$500), you can get bike systems into the 1000's of lumens. Still probably cheaper than adding an alternator + OEM light system to your blower...


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

I am thinking on installing this:


https://www.amazon.com/Sahara-Sailor-Headlight-Rechargeable-4400mAh/dp/B0188I6YNM


Has a battery pack but honestly for the price it seems like a no brainer to add a light that is bright.


My neighborhood is very well lit, and I have lights on in the front of the house but I guess for those side walk type runs this would be useful.


-Nigel


----------

